# HELP ! trouble putting belt back on Kenmore elec. dryer !



## jays_gyrl1027 (Aug 29, 2008)

Someone Please Help, i'm going nuts. Ive been trying to figure this out for 3 hours now. I have a Kenmore 80 series electric dryer. The old belt broke so i bought a new one today. I know how it goes back on but it seems like the belt is too tight to put onto the pulley, theres no slack for me to stretch it. I dont know if this is because its new or not. Its the same size as the old one. This cant be as hard as it seems..Please Help Me !What am i doing wrong !


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I have NO experience with this particular dryer,,however its best to verify your on the right side of the tightener,,,unless it doesnt have one,,,does it have slots to adjust tension,,,like the old belt was stretched,and adjusted long,new belt is tight and needs adjusted likewise


----------



## fburke (Jun 20, 2005)

try this site i had the same issue with a 25 year old dryer and was able to fine a digram you;ll feel stupid after you figure out how easy it is...at least i did.. :laughing:

http://www.repairclinic.com/0079.asp#DiagramH


----------

